# Shanna Moaklers Cosmetic Line "Smoak"



## MK09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I came across the website for Shanna Moaklers new Cosmetic line,called "Smoak".I really never heard of this line before.And i must say im always a bit skeptical of celebrity brands.Although i do think Shanna Moakler is really pretty.I noticed also that all her products are fairly expensive.Which i really find wierd especially since there hasnt  been any promotions for this brand.At least none that ive heard of. Has anyone heard of or tried anything from this line? Its a full range foundations,concealers,powders,Shadows,palettes,li  ppies,mascaras,liners etc etc





Heres the online store link
Smoak Cosmetics : Smoak Cosmetics


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't heard or tried anything either.  I just had to post though and say that the website is terrible.  Not all that well laid out and the pics are not very good; def too small.  You would think that at those prices and given that it's a new launch there would be more attention paid to the lool of the webstore.


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## Miss Mimi (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! It looks intresting- I really like Shanna's MU looks. I do agree with the other the price point is a bit high- website is not good.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree the website isn't good imo either.And she's a really a gorgeous woman.I understand why she didn't do a proper photo shoot.She should be putting out adds in major magazines,doing interviews promoting this new line,talking about it more then just on her myspace lol.And really working on this website.The only photo of her on there now wearing the makeup is horrible.A photo shoot of her with a sexy glamorous makeup  "Shanna Moakler" look would bring more interest & business to her products then the crappy little one on the website now.The size of the photo isn't even the only issue.I really don't like the eye makeup look in the photo.Its not even a "Shanna Moakler" look.And im guessing for starters the ones buying from the line are going to be her fans,who love her sexy glamour,beauty queen makeup looks.This look is more editorial its not a wearable look for most women.And its so photo shopped it looks like a cartoon.Right now it just looks like an ex Beauty Queen selling her name. Thats just my opinion though lol


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 30, 2009)

I hate to say this but this website is false advertising. Look at the three blushes in the picture at the top of the website. Those are not blushes offered by her company and to be honest I believe them to be MAC mineralize blushes. For shame!


----------



## MK09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I hate to say this but this website is false advertising. Look at the three blushes in the picture at the top of the website. Those are not blushes offered by her company and to be honest I believe them to be MAC mineralize blushes. For shame! _

 

Good eye! I didnt notice that.But to right,shame shame!


----------



## Meisje (Nov 1, 2009)

I just checked out the site and I don't think the design is bad. But the functionality is awful! It's hard to get around and annoying to try to look through all of the products, and everything keeps opening in a new window.

S M O A K - C O S M E T I C S - Experts Make Up: Lip Sticks, Blushes, Brushes, Eye Liners, Eye Shadows...

What really irritated me is that she's using the phrase "Prep and Prime."


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh I want to try this! I think Shanna is gorgeous


----------

